# BOC Wiesbaden macht Räumungsverkauf



## ossatuyu (29. Juni 2006)

Hi, ich habe es gerade im Blitztip von heute gelesen. BOC in Wiesbaden macht ab heute einen "totalen Räumungsverkauf wegen Geschäftsaufgabe". Es gibt auf alles 30 % (auch auf bereits reduzierte Artikel). Ich denke da geht morgen der Punk ab!


----------



## picard (30. Juni 2006)

Danke für den Tipp. Brauche sowieso einen neuen Helm.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vasco (30. Juni 2006)

ossatuyu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe es gerade im Blitztip von heute gelesen. BOC in Wiesbaden macht ab heute einen "totalen Räumungsverkauf wegen Geschäftsaufgabe". Es gibt auf alles 30 % (auch auf bereits reduzierte Artikel). Ich denke da geht morgen der Punk ab!



Geschäftsaufgabe???
Macht der Laden dicht?
Nicht das er zu meinen Favoriten gehört, aber Schläuche und Flaschen hab ich da schon mal geholt.


----------



## ossatuyu (30. Juni 2006)

Hi, war heute am frühen Nachmittag im BOC und habe mich noch eingedeckt, laut Aussage wird bis Mitte Juli abverkauft, der Laden wird dicht gemacht und vielleicht irgendwann einmal ein neuer Laden am Standort Wiesbaden eröffnet.....
Was des Einen Leid ist des Anderen Freud, ich habe mir wenigstens noch ein paar Verschleißteile (Shimano) besorgt, das hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## picard (1. Juli 2006)

Ich war gestern auch dort. Es gibt, wie bereits gesagt, auf alles 30% Rabatt (auch für reduzierte Ware!) Für einen Uvex-Helm habe ich statt 80 Euro nur 35 Euro bezahlt. 
Der Sortimemt ist noch gut und der Laden hat noch bis zum 15. Juli auf.


----------



## mainz05er (5. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tip, ich fahr da heute mal hin in der Hoffnung das es noch bissl was für mich gibt


----------



## damonsta (5. Juli 2006)

war auch da-viel chaos, einige preise extra hochgesetzt.
aber im grossen und ganzen lohnenswert!


----------



## Zoe_07 (7. Juli 2006)

Hi, hat noch jemand vor morgen zu BC in Wiesbanden zu gehen???


----------

